

TangoCMS 2.3 "Dolphin" hits the seas - cmelbye
http://tangocms.org/article/view/2.3.0-dolphin-released

======
cmelbye
I'm loving the new features (especially the new WYSIWYG editor - much better
than the old wiki syntax)

